# Vitamin D



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know if vitamin D might help depression/anxiety/DP????

I am gonna start taking some vitamin D to see how it helps out.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I took vitamin D supplements last winter because I wasn't getting much exposure to sun. I don't think they had an effect. My advice is to eat the few foods that naturally contain vitamin D like fish, liver, and egg yolk. And get exposure to sunlight. The sun is the best source of vitamin D, and best of all, it's free!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm this is relevant to my well-being I think. I dont get any sun regardless of season. I hate the sun, its trying to kill me. If only it wasnt so hot I wouldnt have a problem with it.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

when i first developed dp it was diagnosed as vitamin d deficiency. since then my vitamin d levels have been brought back up to normal with no influence on my dp. from my experience it is not a contributing factor, other than the fact that it could of had an adverse effect on my condition due to the fact that i spent five months fighting the wrong problem. :evil:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

How is the Lexapro working out for you by the way Tommygunz?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

its kinda a roller coaster right now with its ups and downs, but on the bright side, the high points keep getting higher and the low points are not too low. for now though i am seeing improvement. 8)


----------



## rick (Jul 25, 2009)

HEy there,

While none are ruled out, Vitamin D has no clearly defined psychotropic effects. That is, it should have no impact whatsoever on your mood or DP. That being said, vitamin D is emerging as one of the most important components of a healthy diet for other reasons: It sharply decreases cancer risk, elevates immune response, and keeps bones healthy. And it may directly help DP in this way. I always find DP gets worse when I'm sick with a cold or flu. So if you can reduce your number of illnesses with Vitamin D, then all power to you!


----------

